# partagas..Petite corona esp



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

How does this compare the rest of the partagas?
I see it's almost the same size as the mille fleur...hair longer.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

PCE's are my favorite "cheap & cheerful". They're typically a little bolder than PMF's. If it tells you anything, I have six more full boxes backing up the open one I'm working my way though.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Bird-Dog said:


> PCE's are my favorite "cheap & cheerful". They're typically a little bolder than PMF's. If it tells you anything, I have six more full boxes backing up the open one I'm working my way though.


I agree about them being bolder than the PMF.
Tasty smokes for a pretty good price.

Wow! 6 boxes?
You aren't kidding about them being your favorite "cheap and cheerful", lol

One thing about partagas in particular that annoys me is that they have several different offerings all in exactly or very close to, the same size (petite Corona sized), so can make identification difficult for me when I have several different ones in stock that are all very close if not exactly the same size. 

Would really love it if both nc and cc makers would have a band identifying the vitola, or be in cellophane and have a sticker like some nc makers do
Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> How does this compare the rest of the partagas?
> I see it's almost the same size as the mille fleur...hair longer.


I tried all of the various cheap versions.
Of all the marcas a while back.
I really did not care for any of them.
The words cheap and cigar kinda offset each other IMHO.
I just snagged 4 boxes of shorts for under $400.
How much cheaper than that do you wanna pay?
For a Premium hand rolled cigar.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I tried all of the various cheap versions.
> Of all the marcas a while back.
> I really did not care for any of them.
> The words cheap and cigar kinda offset each other IMHO.
> ...


I'll agree that's a killer price for the shorts, and they are definitely very tasty, but I actually enjoy a fair number of the "cheap" cc's, including JLP'S even, and most of the various petite Corona sized cheaper ones


Definitely looking forward to finally getting my box storage container in about a week as its definitely cheaper to buy boxes of favorites than continuing to buy multiple singles or 3,4 and 5 packs like I have been doing for a few years now 
Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea, I wasn't real happy with the MF sale they had a while back. That's why I threw it out there.
I agree Tony....hard to beat the short deal that was out there.
I just picked up 3 more boxes from a good source @ 95 ea 🤠
Just trying to load up on as many quality $4 sticks as I can before the carriage turns into a pumpkin and they
become $5 sticks! 👀


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

> One thing about partagas in particular that annoys me is that they have several different offerings all in exactly or very close to,


I agree...then what irks me more is when the drop a PC size from a different brand that may be the 
only one they offer.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Perfecto Dave said:


> I agree...then what irks me more is when the drop a PC size from a different brand that may be the
> only one they offer.


Yeah, have seen a lot of long time smokers lamenting discontinued vitolas. 

Not really a particularly big pc fan, but do smoke quite a few due to the prices though and i can milk one out to an hour, which is my preferred smoke time.

Much prefer robustos and especially belicosos 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Yeah, have seen a lot of long time smokers lamenting discontinued vitolas.
> 
> Not really a particularly big pc fan, but do smoke quite a few due to the prices though and i can milk one out to an hour, which is my preferred smoke time.
> 
> ...


When i think P.C I think BPC!
The best P.C on the planet !
And that comes from your resident Party Whore!


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> When i think P.C I think BPC!
> The best P.C on the planet !
> And that comes from your resident Party Whore!


I would agree that the BPC is my favorite as well. Great smoke 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Would really love it if both nc and cc makers would have a band identifying the vitola, or be in cellophane and have a sticker like some nc makers do.


A lot of us use blank cigar bands to note cigar type, as well as box codes and such on loose cigars.

Kenco's are what a lot of Puff/CF members have typically used. As a matter of fact, I'm running low and need to order more. They used to be on Amazon, but disappeared a while back. So I started to order directly, but ended up talking to a fellow there who happens to also be a mod on a Reddit cigar sub. He's working on getting their Amazon dept to repost the cigar labels (didn't even realize they were off). I'll try to spread the word once they're up and running there again.

Kenco bands are double-sided and you can use either way, white or kraft on the exposed side. They have multiple slits in the adhesive backing to size them to the cigar. They don't have the classic "cigar band bulge" that most others do; just a simple rectangle and very thick. So, they have the added benefit of being able apply them around the foot, protecting it as well as providing the info you want on them.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Bird-Dog said:


> A lot of us use blank cigar bands to note cigar type, as well as box codes and such on loose cigars.
> 
> Kenco's are what a lot of Puff/CF members have typically used. As a matter of fact, I'm running low and need to order more. They used to be on Amazon, but disappeared a while back. So I started to order directly, but ended up talking to a fellow there who happens to also be a mod on a Reddit cigar sub. He's working on getting their Amazon dept to repost the cigar labels (didn't even realize they were off). I'll try to spread the word once they're up and running there again.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have seen a fair number of people using them.

Kinda forgot all about them and should get some to use to differentiate vitolas

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

A lot of it's just luck of the draw. But, and maybe I'm just lucky, but I tend to consistently get more good ones with the PCE than PMF. 

And frankly, I don't find much light lately between Shorts and other Partagas facings considered "Cheap & Cheerful". That's not to say they're not good, just not as consistently good as they once were. That, and I think others in the category have improved to the point that there's little difference.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jrfoxx2 said:


> I would agree that the BPC is my favorite as well. Great smoke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Taste is very subjective.
One mans meat is another's poison .
*poison*
[poi´zun]
a substance that, on ingestion, inhalation, absorption, application, injection, or development within the body, in relatively small amounts, may cause structural or functional disturbance. Called also toxin and venom. adj., _adj_ poisonous.
As Dan the Man says!
Smoke what you like like what you smoke!


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Taste is very subjective.
> One mans meat is another's poison .
> *poison*
> [poi´zun]
> ...


Yes, it certainly is. That's why i read reviews of something new I'm considering on like 5 different forums plus various sites on the internet. 

Have found it best to read as many reviews as possible since opinions tend to vary wildly. 

So far I have had good luck with this and haven't really ended up with any duds.

I don't have enough money leftover after paying the high rent here at the veteran's home to waste it on crappy Cigars. 

Also always only order 1 or 2 of something new to try out before buying a fiver, or box (just getting set up for storing boxes right now after years of having no way to store them, so haven't been buying them)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Yes, it certainly is. That's why i read reviews of something new I'm considering on like 5 different forums plus various sites on the internet.
> 
> Have found it best to read as many reviews as possible since opinions tend to vary wildly.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the journey it's a slippery slope.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jrfoxx2 said:


> I would agree that the BPC is my favorite as well. Great smoke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

